# DIY hygrolon lianas and double layering hygrolon?



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I introduced the method in an earlier thread but I thought I might detail how I've been making hygrolon lianas and then ask a couple questions.

Not to knock on the ones folius makes-but sometimes you need weird diameters or even longer lengths than the ones they sell. Maybe you need shorter lengths and don't feel like cutting the ones you ordered. The advantage with these is they are more bendable than the polyurethane cored ones. They also tend to be slightly oval in cross section which makes them look more natural IMHO. 



1. Buy a section of polyvinyl tubing(anything from about .25 ID to about 1 inch ID). It is important to get the right stuff. I like the type that OSH carries as it has thinner walls so is more flexible. You can experiment and figure out what works best for you. I find hygrolon works best for this-if you are using aquamat I would try to get thicker walled polyvinyl tubing-which is going to be less flexible but will bite harder to hold this thicker material. If you just want straight vines with aquamat than get thinwall rigid PVC. Since Aquamat is thicker the flexible tubing won't bite and hold it.

2. Cut lengthwise straight down the tube. You can spiral it which may look more natural.

3. Cut a strip of hygrolon-measure the right width by rolling it around your tubing and then giving about 1.5 inches or more extra. Remember you can always trim-but never add! So if in doubt cut it bigger. 

4. wrap around tubing and tuck edges deep into the groove in the tubing. I find it is easiest to do one side first and then go back and do the other. If you did not make your hygrolon wide enough it will keep coming out when you try to do the other side.

5. If you are going to connect this liana to a lift pump or water it from the inside(instead of misting or allowing it to wick), you can either use greatstuff foam to seal an end or just stuff it full of hygrolon. 

Anyone see any benefits to double layering hygrolon? I figured to try it out on one of these DIY lianas and see. It will probably hold moisture much longer and the potential for a vertical moisture gradient exists.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Some quick experiments suggest that hygrolon pieces placed on top of each other will readily wick this way. So double layering may not be a bad idea. 

Also, does anyone know if the way the threads go affects wicking much. Some more crude experiments and it seems when you drip water on it you get oval shaped patches-the water goes more readily with the "grain" of the fabric than against it. If so, then overlapping two pieces going the opposite ways should give the best results.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Both Hygrolon and AquaMat are warp-knit fabrics, so, even though the threads are looped to the sides as they are woven, the capillarity will always be better along the direction of the threads, rather than across it.

That is not to say it is an appreciable difference.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Ray.

I don't think I've observed anything different regarding thread orientation and wicking efficacy.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Good advice on making your own lianas! I used some leftover ribbed fluval tubing and put several holes in it, then wrapped the hygrolon. I'm running the fogger through this Liana, creates a cool effect and moistens the hygrolon. Time will tell if the moss and plant growth seriously impedes the fog. So many cool things you can do with hygrolon.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

That is a great idea SDriding. Its good to hear that it does moisten the hygrolon appreciably. That is probably more effective than running water through the lines...though that does work as well. I've hooked mine up to an aqualifter dosing pump on a timer. It is kind of funny when the water goes off you can watch the color change of the hygrolon down the liana as it gets saturated.

For wrapping hygrolon one thing I found that helps with that is those jungle vine thingies...I know petsmart carries a few brands and petco has the zoomed ones. A word of warning with the jungle vine is to not wrap the aquamat/hygrolon too tightly. It seems this has messed with the wicking of one I made in this manner. 

Devron(this would go for Ray as well): I remember talking to you at the show in person. I think a great product would be hygrolon sleeves-or else some natural looking material to hide airlines, electrical cords etc. Even a thinner synthetic cloth would likely be appropriate. These could be sold to the planted aquarium hobby as well. My problem is that I am a mere college bio graduate with no knowledge of how to get someone to make and then market such a product


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome thread. I just got my shipment of hygrolon and looking forward to do some vines. 

Seems as if the consensus is double layering allows for better wicking? And to wick against the grain?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Double layering does not appear to do anything significant but would provide thicker substrate for any epiphytes that have longer roots or might like more to hold onto. Also, in theory it would hold moisture in the layers below the top layer longer(since they are protected by evaporation).

I don't know if anyone else has dealt with both hygrolon and aquamat, but they are in truth very different materials.

Hygrolon is much thinner and elastic. A drop of water dripped onto it is instantly absorbed and travels through the fabric very rapidly.

Aquamat is thicker and thus airier. If you put a drop of water on Aquamat it does not absorb into the fabric as quickly.

IME if you are using these materials where moisture is paramount-such as in a tank with lots of ventilation trying to grow moss-use Hygrolon. Due to the faster rate of wicking it tends to stay moister when supplied the same amount of water in these conditions. In these conditons hygrolon seems to wick higher than Aquamat as well. 

If you are using the material to try to grow plants that need to dry out quickly or prefer airy media, or in a tank with lots of misting/water running over, aquamat may be a better choice. I know a few posts on here have mentioned rotting orchids out when mounting on hygrolon...in that case I would try switching to aquamat. High RH seems to negate the speed of wicking...I have 18 inch aquamat branches in a tank with a 2 inch ventilation strip and with misting 2x a week they stay moist.


----------

